# Proud of my daugther



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

So last night at 3:30am my daughter had a bit of distress breathing. She remained calm (calmer than me ) I took her to the Hospital and she really was strong and steady even in this new experience. It was the first time she had ever been to a hospital since she was born.

It ended up being Croup which is common for her age, and she received treatment.

I am amazed by the person she becoming, and how she handled herself.


----------



## Annastock (Oct 31, 2016)

How awesome your daughter was! 
How is she now?
Btw, I have some some home remedies for croup:
- One of the best home remedies for croup is warm steam. To relieve and get rid of croup, take your baby in the bathroom, shut the door, pour hot water on the floor of entire bathroom and let him/her breathe in the warm steam. You should let your child stay there for at least 30 minutes.
- Inhaling the cold air for some minutes also can help reduce coughing from croup. You should wrap him/her in the blanket to keep warm and take her outside. This will help your daughter gain access to cool and fresh air outside.
- Ginger is known as one of the most effective ingredients fight against croup. Let her drink tea made from a combination of ginger and holy basil daily to prevent croup.
Those are my simple tips for croup, if you want to know more, you can read them here https://authorityremedies.com/home-remedies-for-croup/

Hope my post helps!Lưu
Lưu​


----------



## serene_5 (Apr 26, 2017)

wow, she is really cool :smile:
How is she now?
My dd is also sometimes much braver than myself. I wonder how our kids can be that strong at such a tender age.


----------



## Mitteez (Jun 26, 2017)

:smile:


----------

